# Added RS emblem to rear of 2017 Gen2



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice! I put mine in exactly the same place.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't know why gm didn't put one back there. Perfect spot for it


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I was thinking of getting the Camaro RS trunk badge.


----------



## DrumDoug (Feb 12, 2017)

I never liked the fact that there was only one RS emblem on the front.


----------

